# New to site..looking for parts and info on Earth Stove 1001-1005



## BigSal (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, Looking for information on an Earth Stove I just aquired, it's a model 1001/1005 with  production dates from 1976 to 1984, it seems to be missing the baffle plate inside the stove...(keeps the flame from going up the flue pipe) there are 2 brackets on the back wall of the fire box that are angled upward, I'm assuming this baffle was attatched to at some point, if anyone has one or knows where I can find one or if you know the dementions that I can make one please let me know. I'm also looking for any information reguarding this stove also...

Thanks, Sal


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2012)

BigSal said:


> Hello everyone, Looking for information on an Earth Stove I just aquired, it's a model 1001/1005 with production dates from 1976 to 1984, it seems to be missing the baffle plate inside the stove...(keeps the flame from going up the flue pipe) there are 2 brackets on the back wall of the fire box that are angled upward, I'm assuming this baffle was attatched to at some point, if anyone has one or knows where I can find one or if you know the dementions that I can make one please let me know. I'm also looking for any information reguarding this stove also...
> 
> Thanks, Sal


https://www.hearth.com/talk/search/6211393/?q=earth+stove&o=date&c[node]=19 This may help you..

Ray


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 20, 2012)

welding shop : just a plate of 3/8 steel, the width of the firebox, and 12-14" deep. you need to leave plenty of space in front of the baffle for smoke to escape 6" or so


----------

